# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  3x3m shes on wooden floor

## s900t8v

I need to store damp sensitive products in a shed and am thinking about the way to reduce condensation. Planning on using a 500 dollar Bunnings pinnacle zinc alume shed 3 x 3 x 2.19m.  
Ive read ventilation but also not having a concrete floor should mostly address the condensation issue.  
Just planning on using pavers with some poly on top as the piers then laying some treated pine to make a floor frame will then install moisture resistant particleboard on top ? Does this sound ok. Can I use structural pine 90x45 ?

----------


## joynz

What exactly are the products you need to store? 
And for how long?

----------


## Moondog55

Perhaps builders plastic on the ground first then these foundation pads https://www.bunnings.com.au/deko-250...block_p1080391
Then put the treated pine [ perhaps the H4 sleepers 200 * 50] suitably blocked as bearers then the 90*45 joists, then flooring, then the shed on top.
Might be prudent to add in some sort of ground anchoring
Others might have different ideas

----------


## s900t8v

Boxes of vintage motorcycle parts mostly in paper. Dont want corrosion or boxes to fall apart.  
Have had a look at a few shed company floors. They seem to be doing 70x45 treated straight onto sand base or similar not even elevating and then moisture resistant particle board.  
Looks like the floor costs as much as the shed !

----------


## Moondog55

> Have had a look at a few shed company floors. They seem to be doing 70x45 treated straight onto sand base or similar not even elevating and then moisture resistant particle board.  
> Looks like the floor costs as much as the shed !

  Welcome to the world of foundations and yes the foundations are not cheap when done properly.

----------


## s900t8v

Youre right. Eventually I want to build a big 10x3.6 proper garage this is just to last a few years until then. Im haemorrhaging 800 a year on paid storage. Id get a loan but dont think the banks will give me one for a shed thats not part of my business. Hoping for 800 bucks I can get some reasonably weathertight storage. Not worried about theft cos the parts are not valuable to the average crim.

----------


## Moondog55

$800- PA isn't too bad really because we were paying more than double that to store my excess speaker building supplies and camping gear. BTW tho 3.6 is too narrow for a decent working space. Go wider if you can, we went 4200mm but only because we couldn't afford 4800 wide. 
If you spend the $800- on the shed I would say that is money well invested

----------


## s900t8v

I have other shedding but I am just needing something dry. The other shedding is old leaky tin and weatherboard with cracked concrete it actually floods in wet weather so I just want to build a small shed there dry.  
Its a temporary thing so the idea of having a wooden frame that can be moved later down the track is better.  
Can 70x45 mgp10 with? 400 vs 600mm centers offer enough strength?

----------


## Moondog55

I'd be using 90*45 even at 450C2C if not using bearers, just those on the pads; 12 pads might be enough

----------


## s900t8v

Hey thank you I know there are 2 ways to do things. Dont want it to sag and fail but hoping to have my shed built in 2-3 years. Just need something in meantime to save me 1500 -2k if I get my stuff out of storage.

----------

